# Lautsprecheranschluss kaputt



## tsbmusic (27. April 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab jetzt ein kleines Problem mit meinem laptop undzwar ist die Buchse für das Lautsprecherkabel rausgerissen. Und ich bekomme jetzt keinen Sound mehr daraus, aber aus den Lautsprechern vom Laptop kommt auch nichts mehr weil der Computer denkt es würde ein Kabel drin stecken (warum auch immer )

Meine Frage: Kann man die Anschlüsse irgendwie umrouten so das der Ton auf die anderen Buchsen kommt?

Wär echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Gruß
tsbmusic


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. April 2011)

Also umrouten im Sinne von "softwareseitig konfigurieren" geht definitiv nicht. Da hilft nur aufschrauben und schauen, ob man reparieren, Buchse tauschen oder irgendwie umlöten könnte.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lucius (27. April 2011)

Sollte das auch nicht helfen kann ich die nen USB Stecker empfehlen der eine Soundkarte "simuliert" 

Sowas hatte ich mal bei nem Notebook.

Ist ein kleiner USB Stecker mit Anschluss für Kopfhörer und Micro, hat wunderbar funktioniert und war auch gar nicht teuer.

Und dann kannst auch einstellen das der Sound über USB laufen soll.

Gruß Lucius


----------



## tsbmusic (27. April 2011)

Ja sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht kannst du mir da was empfehlen ich da hab da irgendwie nichts gefunden...


----------



## Lucius (27. April 2011)

ich schau mal zu hause nach, ich glaube ich habe meins noch rumliegen dann kann ich dir sagen von welcher Firma das ist, weiß nur das ich das damals von ebay hatte und ich glaube es hat irgendwie um die 2 € gekostet

Gibt aber bestimmt schon neuere die vielleicht auch besser sind


----------



## tsbmusic (27. April 2011)

Danke das ist nett


----------



## Lucius (27. April 2011)

So also ich habe dieses Modell:

http://www.comodow.com/product_b.asp?model=PD552

Musst mal schauen ob Du da vielleicht noch andere findest, aber mit dem war ich immer recht zufrieden und habe es als Ersatz falls ich mir mal wieder nen Laptop zulegen sollte zur Hand


----------

